# Deeper cassette lockring tool



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

I recently converted a rear Hope Pro2 EVO hub from QR to Thru-axle (142x12). This is the second Hope hub I've converted. The conversion went fine but I noticed that the lockring tool I use (ooooold Park tool) barely grabs the lockring splines due to the thru-axle adapter sticking so far out of the cassette. The adapter appears to bottom out on the inside of the lockring tool.

I looked online and I don't see a "deep" lockring tool for sale. Any ideas for finding a better tool for grabbing those splines with a thru-axle setup?


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Could just temporarily remove the end cap?


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

You might try to drill/dremel out the inside center of the tool you have (assuming you don't have the one with the guide rod like mine)...seems like there is lots of meat there, and it's not a really high torque tool (relative to the surface area of the socket).


----------



## rx4mtb (Jul 20, 2012)

These are both Park FR-5 Lockring tools. I had to get the newer, deep version when I converted to the 1x11.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

FWIW slightly worn shimano-spline freewheel tools fit cassette lockrings with no problem (and have VERY deep splines). Might be a PITA to wear out yourself, but try talking to a service manager at a bike shop, I'm sure they'd be thrilled to replace their worn one for a wash...


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Ours works well for cases like that. Also works on the problematic Alfine centerlock hubs. We also just started shipping a version specifically for the 12mm thru axles that has an pilot sized for those axles. There's a traditional S group cassette tool on the opposite side for when you're not working on a 12mm hub.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

rx4mtb said:


> These are both Park FR-5 Lockring tools. I had to get the newer, deep version when I converted to the 1x11.


That's what I'm looking for. Unfortunately, it's hard to tell from online shops whether it's the old or new version.

I've also seen an amazon listing for what looks like a deeper tool, called an FR-5C but I see no mention of an FR-5C on Park's site.

Abbey, that is a beautiful looking tool but I need need the cheapo lock ring removal socket. thanks!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

OP, yeah I've run across this issue as well with m y current lockring, what did help was that I have a slide through 12mm-10mm adapter axle that I can run to make a 12mm TA a QR and having that in there helped keep the tool steady and not slip.

...and then how may I ask, do you get the end cap back on? I am so curious :skep:



big_papa_nuts said:


> Could just temporarily remove the end cap?


----------



## rx4mtb (Jul 20, 2012)

KevinGT said:


> That's what I'm looking for. Unfortunately, it's hard to tell from online shops whether it's the old or new version... thanks!


I think I picked it up at my LBS to be sure I got the deep one.


----------



## MTBMILES (Dec 27, 2007)

Removing the endcap works great. No need for a new tool.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evenslower (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey Kevin, I got an Abbey (love it) and have a socket version you can try/have if it works for you. Remind me tomorrow if we get out for a ride.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

No it does not! Definitely does not with a Pro2 and not with a Pro2 EVO despite them changing the end caps to have much smaller lips, but it will work with the new Pro4. You may ask how I know this? Because I own all 3 hubs and have tested it, that's how, not just spouting of that "maybe" or "it works" without actually trying it.



MTBMILES said:


> Removing the endcap works great. No need for a new tool.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTBMILES (Dec 27, 2007)

I wasn't "spouting" anything. I removed my end cap and it worked great. Maybe my tool is deeper...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Please show a pic of said end cap removed and cassette installed, end cap held above lock ring, then show pic of you pushing the end cap back in  I just tried it this morning to confirm and it's not doable, not unless different cassettes have different size lock rings or the end cap from a Pro4 works on the Pro2 _(did not check that)_ :skep:


MTBMILES said:


> I wasn't "spouting" anything. I removed my end cap and it worked great. Maybe my tool is deeper...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

My end cap is held in place by the lock ring. I do have a few other lock rings I can try but I think the inside diameter is the standard dimension.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

All "S" group lock rings are the same tool spline and ID dimension. It's been that way as long as that tool pattern has existed. The outer flange diameter changes with the size of the cog it mates to, so not all lockrings are identical on the outside. Things around the lockring have changed a bit from generations and different hubs. On most end cap style hubs you can remove the drive side end cap along with the freehub body with the cassette still installed. Makes for easy freehub service.


----------



## MTBMILES (Dec 27, 2007)

This is for Lynx and Kevin, as I said earlier maybe my tool is deeper, I don't know.
I read back through the thread and I wasn't sure if you were talking about a 1x11 cassette. 
Well, since it says lock ring I guess I have been wrong the whole time as I am using a SRAM cassette and I don't have a lockring.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

OK, well that explains it then, XD driver is a completely different thing to a standard freehub with lockring  



MTBMILES said:


> This is for Lynx and Kevin, as I said earlier maybe my tool is deeper, I don't know.
> I read back through the thread and I wasn't sure if you were talking about a 1x11 cassette.
> Well, since it says lock ring I guess I have been wrong the whole time as I am using a SRAM cassette and I don't have a lockring.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Yup, that's the difference. I'm using a Shimano driver with singlespeed spacers.


----------



## snowbeard (Sep 22, 2005)

I just got this one, it fits my i9 torch Boost rear, but not my front... better than nothing I guess! ;-)

https://www.excelsports.com/main.as...tte+Tool&vendorCode=FEEDBACK&major=6&minor=11


----------

